# I'm having a problem with a local dog owner.



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

How would you handle this, without "getting ugly"?

First. I'm going to backtrack over a year ago.....

I recall a yellow lab playing in the dog park. It's an enclosed dog run, and I used to walk past it to access the local beach.
One day, I passed the fence, and this lab comes charging at the fence. He looked possessed, as he barked, growled, and foamed at the mouth trying to get to Kira. He looked vicious. This happened on more than one occasion, and each time we just kept walking.

The other day, I was in a local dog run (alone), giving Kira some fetch time.
That same lab ( I recognized the owner) walks by the run.
This time the lab goes bonkers from outside the fence. This dog looked possessed again!!
Kira reacted for a second, then I called her away from the fence, and she responded.

Here's the problem:

This person decides to take her dog OFF-LEASH, and lingered about 100 feet away from Kira.
I just know 100%, that as soon as we exited that run, that lab will come charging.
From a distance, I asked that she leash her dog. She turned her head, and started walking.
When she was a short distance, I left with Kira.

3 days ago, walking with kira, and up ahead, I see this woman and her lab off-leash again. I turn and leave.

Yesterday, walking in a different park. My daughter is in the playground, and here she comes. She un leashes her dog, and lets in roam amongst the children. People were grabbing their kids, as the dog seemed high strung, and people were getting a bad vibe.

Kira sees this lab from about 100 feet away. She knew exactly who that dog was, and went into a "nervous state". I haven't seen Kira this way, since she was attacked, but she knew 100% that that dog posed a threat, and she seemed uptight.
AGAIN, (from 100' away) I yell out that her dog needs to be leashed. She has a few choice words, and walks away.

I can honestly say that I fear for Kira's safety with this lab. He's a huge intact male, and for whatever reason, get really agitated at the sight of Kira.

How would you handle this?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Is there a leash law? I think you said before there is. Since you are running into this dog/owner all the time, I would take pictures and video of the dog offleash and being aggressive, then turn it into the local animal authorities that would handle leash laws. Do you know where she lives exactly?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

We have leash laws here in my town (which of course far too many people choose to ignore).
If you have leash laws and the dog is that much of a threat, call the police.

I wouldn't hesitate and have done it. Three unleashed dogs, one pit & what looked like two lab mixes charged us a few years ago while the owner did nothing! Luckily my car was close enough that I ran with Gunner and got him in just before the dogs reached us. 
I called the police (I have the number stored in my phone) and they responded before the owner left the area (with the dogs still unleashed).

Don't hesitate to call even if you have no leash laws. A dangerous dog has no business being off leash, especially with children around.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I would pull out the camera and make it "obvious" that you are videotaping her.

Call AC and advise of the average time of day you have seen her so they can be there and catch in the act.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

We do have a leash law. I highly doubt the police would arrive quick enough to give her a summons. These are random encounters.

Kira has the same vibe about this dog, as I do.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> We do have a leash law. I highly doubt the police would arrive quick enough to give her a summons. These are random encounters.
> 
> Kira has the same vibe about this dog, as I do.


I'm lucky in that I live in a relatively quiet area. Not much crime here so when you call the police, they get there rather quickly.

It can't hurt to call. You never know if a car is in the area.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not sure you can do much about her and her dogs behavior. All you can do is be prepared should the dog ever attack. You may need to carry Pepper spray, stun gun or big stick, not ideal, but better to have it and not need it kind of thing. I picked up a boat horn, it seems confuse pesky dogs and so far they have backed off.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Here's an off the wall idea. Check to see if your local AC had a Facebook page. (ours does) If they do, like it. Next time you see the dog running off-leash snap a picture and upload it right there and then to their FB page with a subject line that says something like, "Don't we have a leash law in this town?" Maybe if you do it often enough AC will start patrolling the park better. 

Besides that, have you called the AC and spoke to them about it?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Here's an off the wall idea. Check to see if your local AC had a Facebook page. (ours does) If they do, like it. Next time you see the dog running off-leash snap a picture and upload it right there and then to their FB page with a subject line that says something like, "Don't we have a leash law in this town?" Maybe if you do it often enough AC will start patrolling the park better.
> 
> Besides that, have you called the AC and spoke to them about it?


Where is that like button?:thumbup:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Here in Seattle, the AC will work with you to identify a repeat loose leash offender. If you can get photos, a license plate or an address, they will use that info. to contact/fine the dog's owner.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

It is useless to call police. What will you say? That you saw a loose dog? Four times? Police react and the law comes into power only when something happens. And, there is not a dog, but a human should be attacked, only then the owner will be charged for walking without the leash and the muzzle.
I would like to suggest to have two items with you:
1) an Ultrasonic Dog Frightener (you can easily find it via Internet);
2) a whip - just in case if you do not have UDF in your pocket.
That is,most likely, a cross-breed, not a Labrador, true Labs are absolutely non-agressive, they may bark out of fright only.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would go to the area alone, without kira at some point, and see if you can find the woman..I would then ask her name/get the dogs name. Then I'd report her to AC, I like the camera idea and posting it on FB. 

This is a diseaster waiting to happen, not only for kira possibly, but someone else! 

I know you said to be 'nice', but I would be livid if she decided to ignore polite requests to leash her dog..


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> That is,most likely, a cross-breed, not a Labrador, true Labs are absolutely non-agressive, they may bark out of fright only.


Sorry for OT but this statement incorrect. The training facility we go to and I work at also rehabilitates and rescues dogs. We currently have a Lab (not mixed) that was relinquished by his owners because he became food and bed aggressive. This is also a dog that passed all of our trainers classes and was preparing for SAR work here in Germany. There is no such thing as a perfect dog no matter the breed. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> It is useless to call police. What will you say? That you saw a loose dog? Four times? Police react and the law comes into power only when something happens. And, there is not a dog, but a human should be attacked, only then the owner will be charged for walking without the leash and the muzzle.
> I would like to suggest to have two items with you:
> 1) an Ultrasonic Dog Frightener (you can easily find it via Internet);
> 2) a whip - just in case if you do not have UDF in your pocket.
> That is,most likely, a cross-breed, not a Labrador, true Labs are absolutely non-agressive, they may bark out of fright only.


A whip? :/

And your statement about labs is completely untrue. Any dog of any breed can be aggressive regardless of what the standard does or does not call for. I've known of several very dog aggressive labs in my time.



And to the op, contact your area le and ac and ASK what they would prefer you do. And if you ever do call the police about the dog, use a non emergency number unless there was an attack with injuries. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Like you, I would have asked the Lab owner to leash the dog. I would ask again just in case they did not hear you the first time. The second time I would have called the police. If the Lab owner pulls up in a car, get the plate #.

Don't doubt the police. I had a similar situation. I called the police. An officer called me back about 30 minutes later and said he was not able to respond that time, but asked for the owner and dog description and he would look our for this person about the same time over the next few nights. Two weeks later the person that I had a problem with returned to our park with her dog off leash. I got her license plate and left a message with the officer ( I kept his phone #). Two months have gone by and we no longer see this person.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*I had a similar situation...*

...where a "LAB" attacked my 9 week old puppy, Zeus (now 75 lbs. and 26 inches at the withers at 6 months and nary a dog seems to want to "play" with him).

The animal was first slapped and then kicked by me to keep him off my dog. The owner issued terrorist threats should I kick his do again...in the presence of other dog owners.

I retreated with my puppy and immediately called the Sheriff. The deputy gave him two citations of over a hundred dollars each.

I didn't plan to have the guy threaten me so I could respond with the Deputy. But in retrospect, I wish I'd have been savvy enough to draw him in to do that. We never saw that guy again.

Something to think about.

LF


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Left Kira at home today, and decided to see if she showed up at the park. 
Sure enough, she did. 

Her dog was in a dog run, and he was mounting anything with legs. I managed to get next to her, and here's my conversation :

Hi, not sure if you recognize me without my dog. I own the GSD that your dog appears to have an issue with. 
Since I'm not a dog whisperer, I can only anticipate a potential problem between the two. 
I've asked you numerous times to leash your dog and obey the laws posted in this park, and on three occasions, you've ignored me. 
I feel having your dog off-leash is not only breaking the law, but endangering the safety of my dog, possibly others. 

Therefore in the nicest way possible, I'm asking you to leash your dog for the last time. In the event something happens to my dog, as a result of your negligence, I intend to go to the fullest extent of the law, to not only sue you, but to also see that you no longer have your dog. 
Feel free to interpret that any way you'd like. 


I also forewarned her that I intend to notify park police every time I see her dog off leash. 

We'll see 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Well there was her warning! Now just follow through next time - she deserves it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow Anthony, I know your a guy but you got some balls! That was a direct, honest no nonsense warning. It's rare I come across someone so direct like my husband. If you lived in CA, you'd probably ride your HDs together.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good job! Sooooo what did SHE say????


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

David Taggart said:


> It is useless to call police. What will you say? That you saw a loose dog? Four times? Police react and the law comes into power only when something happens. And, there is not a dog, but a human should be attacked, only then the owner will be charged for walking without the leash and the muzzle.
> I would like to suggest to have two items with you:
> 1) an Ultrasonic Dog Frightener (you can easily find it via Internet);
> 2) a whip - just in case if you do not have UDF in your pocket.
> That is,most likely, a cross-breed, not a Labrador, true Labs are absolutely non-agressive, they may bark out of fright only.


I've met more fear aggressive Labs than any other breed so far.


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Kira has the same vibe about this dog, as I do.


You're giving her that vibe.
For whatever reason this dog makes you nervous, just by how you call it possessed shows that you are uneasy by the dog. 80% of the time dogs bark out of fear-- you should know this by now.
When you get nervous, Kira gets nervous/interested/upset, and the lab can feel all of your negative energy which amps him up more.

Stop worrying about the dog. Move on and do what you want to do. If the dog decides to get involved then spray it with pepper spray or carry a stick around.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> I've met more fear aggressive Labs than any other breed so far.


I had a lab, he wasn't afraid but he was a protector. That dog took on three different pitbulls. First one came running at him while he was being walked by my boyfriend. The lab gave one good bark(he weighed 120 pounds) pulled toward the pit, the pit ran the other way. The first disagreement was 2 pit bulls(very dog aggressive) seen me in my yard with the lab and my oldest. It was a race to that gate, I never ran so fast in my life. I held the gate shut with my hip and held my dogs back with one hand so their faces didn't get bit off. The lab was ready to take them on to protect both me and my other dog. Not a peep of aggression out of him any other time...perfect dog with excellent obedience. At this point I felt the safest with him, he never thought twice about protecting us, but it had to be absolutely necessary. The dog hardly barked ever.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

as others have suggested, id carry pepper spray, just in case


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

UPDATE:

Not so crazy after all...

Went for my morning stroll, and I meet with someone that was in the run yesterday. He tells me that a few minutes after I left, the Lab did a number on a small pit. Pit lost a small bit of his ear.

Kira is smart.
She knows where her trouble lies, and it's up to me to respect it and protect her. We can walk past a 100 dogs without issue. If one dog makes her nervous, I have to listen to her vibe. There's a reason for her actions, and she tries to tell me.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> Kira is smart.
> She knows where her trouble lies, and it's up to me to respect it and protect her. We can walk past a 100 dogs without issue. If one dog makes her nervous, I have to listen to her vibe. There's a reason for her actions, and she tries to tell me.


As my daughter would say, "Always trust your German Shepherd".


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeaa to Kira for telling you whats right & whats wrong!


----------

